# Signatur einfügen?



## Tarlary (10. Februar 2011)

Hi,
bin schon seit gestern am suchen, aber iwie finde ich das nicht.
Wo kann ich mir meine Signatur einstellen, damit sie im Forum usw. angezeigt wird?


----------



## painschkes (10. Februar 2011)

_


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oben Rechts auf deinen Namen klicken - der Rest steht ja auf'm Bild._


----------



## Tarlary (10. Februar 2011)

habs gefunden danke für die hilfe  hatte die ganze Zeit in den mybuffed einstellungen gesucht^^


----------



## Ceiwyn (10. Februar 2011)

Ich wollte grad schreiben, dass du doch schon eine hast, aber dann dachte ich, das wär bestimmt ein Fail oder so.


----------

